# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > سوال: at command

## siyami_mahdi

اگه مقاله ای درباره at command ها داريد لينکش رو بذاريد ممنون

----------


## reza6384

همین بالا در قسمت اعلانات این تاپیک یک مقاله هست با عنوان دستوران AT برای انواع موبایل و مودم. در ضمن در تاپیک PDU Encoding/Decoding هم حسابی راجع به فرستادن Sms با AT COMMANDS بحث شده. همچنین یه تاپیک هست به نام پر استفاده ترین دستورات AT.

----------

